# Good Bowfishing Spot Right Now!!!



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

The shallow weeds on the west end and the creek running into Nelson Lake is crawling with carp.I could of beat them with a bat they were so thick in there.Bowfishermans paradise.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Where is Nelson Lake?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Nelson Lake is 2 miles south of Center, and Center is about 35 miles NW of Mandan.The lake is heated by a power plant.The carp are actually spawning in the shallows.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

So basically hella far from Grand Forks. :wink:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Is this part of Nelson accesible without a boat? -Thanks


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes,drive to the west side of the lake where the creek is running into it-don't confuse it with the power plant canal.They are packed right up against the shore in the weeds.When I was there on Saturday it was crawling with carp.


----------

